

Show HN: English language movies in Milano - smallcapitals
http://soundmotion.it
Preface: I live in Milano, a very international city but with only 3 venues showing movies in their original language.<p>I speak a fairly good English and enjoy watching British and American movies; 
I die a bit everytime I check the "official" website of the ONLY film festival (called 'Sound &#38; Motion') that actually shows movies in English - http://goo.gl/t9MGh -<p>I'm a software developer. 
Always been using Java but always willing to fool with the new kids in town.<p>So, together with a close friend and dev (Ruby/PHP), we started re-thinking the whole thing and set down a few points:
- we were going to use nodeJS;
- we w to use Twitter Bootstrap;
- we needed mongoDB.<p>We came up with: http://soundmotion.it<p>What do you think?<p>@soundmotionit
@mfirry
@dhinus<p>hello@smallcapitals.it<p>PS: we named "our thing" smallcapitals and we can't remeber why :)
======
smallcapitals
Preface: I live in a very international city but with only 3 venues showing
movies in their original language.

I speak a fairly good English and enjoy watching British and American movies
in their original language, but I die everytime I check the "official" website
of the ONLY film festival (called Sound & Motion - don't ask me why) that
actually shows movies in English - <http://goo.gl/t9MGh> -

I'm a software developer. Always been using Java and always wanted to fool
with the new kids in town.

So, together with a close friend and dev (Ruby/PHP), we started re-thinking
the whole thing and set down a few points: \- we wanted to use nodeJS; \- we
were going to use Heroku; \- we wanted to use Twitter Bootstrap; \- we wanted
to use needed mongoDB.

We came up with: <http://soundmotion.it>

What do you think?

@soundmotionit

@mfirry

@dhinus

@harpoxgio (design)

\--

hello@smallcapitals.it

ps: we named "our thing" smallcapitals but barely remember why :)

